# Samuel Yakovlevich Pokrass 1894 - 1939



## TxllxT

Samuel Yakovlevich Pokrass (Самуил Яковлевич Покрасс), a Russian Jewish composer, rose to fame during the Soviet Civil War of 1920 when he wrote combat songs for the Red Army. But he was very versatile as well in the genre of Russian Romance (which was banned in 1929).
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samuel_Pokrass
http://jewish.ru/ru/stories/reviews/187175/
One may wonder after reading the jewish.ru article, whether there existed Soviet composers who were not of jewish origin... Especially the patriotic war songs happened to be composed by them.






Two songs by Samuel Pokrass






March on a Themes of Pokrass Brothers






Two Roses - Russian Romance






Pokrass Marches Performed by the North Korean People's Army (!!)






Samuel Pokrass - Anatoly D'Actil "Two roses" 02/20/2016 KC Elena Obraztsova


----------



## TxllxT

Songs about the war. Brothers Pokrass






Song: 'White Army, Black Baron'






Natalia Niu. 'Days after Days roll' (Pokrass - German)






Cossacks in Berlin






'The Red Army is stronger than all'


----------



## TxllxT

Red Army Choir - Stronger than all






"The Pink Glass"


----------



## eugeneonagain

The Red Army Choir are great, but sound slightly menacing.


----------

